# Fried Chicken Balls



## pacanis (Nov 12, 2012)

I saw a forum member make these before (L2Q), I tried them and liked them, and last night I had another go at them, changing up the ingredients somewhat. Another name for them could be Bleu Buffalo Balls , as they have bleu cheese in them and Frank's Buffalo wing sauce. And celery. Basically I combined all the things that make Buffalo wings Buffalo wings; chicken, Buffalo wing sauce, celery and blue cheese. If you've never tried Frank's Buffalo Wing Sauce give it a go. It comes ready to use with that buttery taste built in 
There wasn't any real recipe I followed. You might say I pretty much winged it  (sorry)

Season and cook some chicken. Or pull apart some already cooked chicken. We aren't exactly talking a gourmet meal here.


I shredded the breast I used using two forks, then rocked a knife through it several times to mince it even finer.


Add your ingredients to a bowl; the chicken, diced celery, crumbled blue cheese and enough sauce to coat well. Mix well with a fork or spoon. If you added too much sauce don't worry, you can squeeze it out when you form the balls.


The tricky part is forming the balls. I might add some bread crumbs next time to help bind things better, but it's doable. You just need to be gentle. These are golf ball sized, but smaller would be better. Even fried they don't hold together well when biting into one. Next time I'll make them bite sized.


Coat the balls in flour, egg, then panko crumbs. Just roll them around in the breading ingredients and do the best you can.


Fry until golden brown.
In this case I made with fries, so it worked out well. I put the cut fries into the cold oil and by the time the oil was hot enough for the balls (350-360F or so), the fries were done


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 12, 2012)

Yummy, Pac!  Great tutorial!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Nov 12, 2012)

That looks fab, thanks Pac


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 12, 2012)

I could eat those!  All of them.


----------



## RPCookin (Nov 12, 2012)

Looks very good.  

I'd have to wait until after my next major grocery run.... the only store with wing sauce is a good 45 minutes away.  And I've never seen panko crumbs here... have to use the old fashioned ones that I make myself from the heels of bread loaves.  I might consider trying corn meal too - experimenting is fun.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 12, 2012)

Oh my goodness...I want some of this.


----------



## pacanis (Nov 13, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## Chef Maloney (Nov 15, 2012)

This looks wonderful! Thanks for the pics pac


----------



## Kayelle (Nov 15, 2012)

These look great Pac!  I suspect that adding some bread crumbs, or maybe just a beaten egg, like one would do for meat loaf would really help holding them together.

They would be great on picks for a cocktail party and lots less messy than classic Buffalo Wings!


----------



## pacanis (Nov 15, 2012)

Thanks CM, Thanks Kay


----------



## vitauta (Nov 15, 2012)

i'd like to compliment your balls, pac, but schweddy keeps getting in the way (giggling as i type)....


----------



## pacanis (Nov 15, 2012)

vitauta said:


> i'd like to compliment your balls, pac, but schweddy keeps getting in the way (giggling as i type)....


 
Pete makes some good balls, too. 
(I've heard)


----------



## love2"Q" (Nov 15, 2012)

looks great, pac.. i remember making those .. i think i used shredded cheddar ... 
that might have helped with the binding .. the blue cheese is a nice touch ...


----------



## salt and pepper (Nov 15, 2012)

Chicken's don't have balls! Roosters do! Sorry I could't help it!


----------



## powerplantop (Nov 15, 2012)

The title of this one reminded me of a time at a restaurant in Pismo Beach, CA. I was sitting at the bar having a late lunch. Two ladies were sitting just down the bar from us. They ordered the turkey nuts from the bar menu. They ate the first basket in no time (small basket) and ordered another. When the second one came they started eating them but a bit slower. They asked the bartender what were the turkey nuts made from? He answered turkey nuts. They got a funny look on there faces. Continued to eat... When the basket was almost empty they asked again which part of the turkey the nuts came from.  The bar tender grabbed the part and said the NNNUUUUTTTTSSS. One of the ladies ran to the bathroom.........


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 15, 2012)

What if you made it with raw minced or ground chicken?


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 15, 2012)

I liked your second recipe name, Pac.


----------



## vitauta (Nov 15, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> What if you made it with raw minced or ground chicken?





is this a feint?


----------



## vitauta (Nov 15, 2012)

then, i guess they'd be crushed balls....


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 15, 2012)

actually, I thought they might stick together better when frying.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Nov 15, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> What if you made it with raw minced or ground chicken?



I think minced chicken would be good


----------



## pacanis (Nov 16, 2012)

I think your exactly right, PF. When you think about it, pulled pork or shredded cooked beef doesn't really stick together either. I'm sure ground chicken would work much better for forming the balls, I'm not sure about the cooking part though. They brown so quickly I'm not sure the chicken would be thoroughly cooked. Not unless you pre-cooked the balls and then breaded and fried them. Something to play with...


----------



## Blue Butterfly (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi pacanis!  I tried your chicken balls recipe and put my own twist in it!  I shredded the chicken and added smooth peanut butter with breadcrumbs and egg. I made the balls and crumbed them and then deep fried them. They came out perfectly.  Thank you for the idea!


----------



## pacanis (Feb 5, 2013)




----------



## msmofet (Feb 5, 2013)

powerplantop said:


> The title of this one reminded me of a time at a restaurant in Pismo Beach, CA. I was sitting at the bar having a late lunch. Two ladies were sitting just down the bar from us. They ordered the turkey nuts from the bar menu. They ate the first basket in no time (small basket) and ordered another. When the second one came they started eating them but a bit slower. They asked the bartender what were the turkey nuts made from? He answered turkey nuts. They got a funny look on there faces. Continued to eat... When the basket was almost empty they asked again which part of the turkey the nuts came from. The bar tender grabbed the part and said the NNNUUUUTTTTSSS. One of the ladies ran to the bathroom.........


----------



## msmofet (Feb 5, 2013)

I need to try these Pac. They sound wonderful. I love Frank's and will look for the buffalo sauce. Thank you for the idea!!



PrincessFiona60 said:


> What if you made it with raw minced or ground chicken?


 



PrincessFiona60 said:


> actually, I thought they might stick together better when frying.


 
Fantastic idea PF!!


----------



## pacanis (Feb 5, 2013)

msmofet said:


> I need to try these Pac. They sound wonderful. I love Frank's and will look for the buffalo sauce. Thank you for the idea!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Let me know if they cook through without the breading burning. That was my only thought to this. Otherwise they would sure hold together better. I don't fry raw meats, so have no clue.


----------



## CharlieD (Feb 5, 2013)

Totally off topick. Sorry about that, but, how do you post all those comments for each picture? I cannot figure out.


----------



## pacanis (Feb 5, 2013)

CharlieD said:


> Totally off topick. Sorry about that, but, how do you post all those comments for each picture? I cannot figure out.


 
Upload all your pics to the site like normal and close out that window.
There is a paperclip (attachment symbol) up in the advanced textfield toolbar, just right of the smiley face. Click on it and it will let you choose the pictures individually to insert. Then you can put them anywhere you want and change the order if you wish.


----------



## CharlieD (Feb 5, 2013)

Thank you so much.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Feb 5, 2013)

pacanis said:


> *Fried Chicken Balls*


 
What do you do with the rest of the chicken?


----------



## pacanis (Feb 5, 2013)

Call it a capon.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Feb 5, 2013)

pacanis said:


> Call it a capon.


 
Yeah, that'll work.


----------

